# Thinning Comb/Trimmer with razor blade



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Has anyone ever used this before? Its a thinning comb with a razor blade in it for trimming. I was considering getting it to use on Bianca's paw pads to get rid of the fur. She's terrified of the regular trimmer and I thought this may work because its soundless. Should I bother? Anyone know of any trimmers that are very, very quiet?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would just scissor her legs. I doubt you'd get a very finished looking cut with the trimmer you are describing.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm not looking to do her legs - God No! I'll leave that to the groomer. I was just looking to cut away some of the fur that grows at the bottom of her paws. They clipped her a bit short last time and although she's not ready to go to to the groomers yet, her paw pads need some cleaning up. She slips and slides all over the place. I've tried a beard/mustache trimmer but she's terrified of the sound.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i would get a small beard/mustache trimmer, see if that is quieter.  

i just use scissors to trim the paw pad hair, it works fine for me.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Just use scissors.


----------

